# Does nobody small game hunt anymore???



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Everyone in my group used to small game hunt we all had beagles those were the days.I still hate cleaning squirrels .


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I went rabbit hunting Saturday ended up with nothing. Someone got to the spot before me and must of had a great morning.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I love to go and my son loves it as well I just need to have someone lined up to take them afterwards. I hate cleaning them and hate smelling them even more but I love to hunt them. Need some fresh snow and a calm sunny day soon.

Ganzer


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

I shot 2 rabbits last weekend, and I'll be out at least on Saturday this weekend. If nothing else, i's good exercise this time of year. Don't know what I'll make when I have a couple more rabbits, but I'm thinking about getting a stove-top pressure cooker to try and get them tender in less time.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Three of us on jan, 30 Great day, private land.


----------



## midmimike (Jan 4, 2014)

I only kill a few a year for barbeque pulled rabbit. If I killed limits they would just get freezer burnt before I ate them.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

midmimike said:


> I only kill a few a year for barbeque pulled rabbit. If I killed limits they would just get freezer burnt before I ate them.


This is what I try to do now back in my younger days when I ran beagles I took too many and would often find some freezer burnt in the bottom of the freezer .The new vacuum sealers are great it will stay good for at least a couple years .


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I never take more fish or game than I can eat fresh. (obvious exception- deer)


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

last weekend private land


----------



## kinzua (Mar 21, 2005)

Brownitsdown84, Nicely done! My girls have retired the last two seasons. They just turned 15 yrs old. Enjoying retirement but I know they miss it. We took many rabbits over their tenure also. Many of our private land has been sold off due to old farmers that we knew have now passed. People are not the same as they were in the 70's, 80's and 90's. Now the new land owners have everything posted and wont let you hunt. Keep that private land and go get them. Let them beagles run! Im not a fan of state land here in SW Michigan. Hudson to name one for dog runners. It used to be great until the yotes came in. A buddy of mine lost two dogs to them and a friend of his lost one as well. Heard the dogs barking hot on a trail and then the barks changed. By the time he got there he saw 4 or 5 yotes around his dogs. He killed two and crippled one. Stay away from a deep snow as the yotes will pack up and go after them because its hard for them to get bunny's and mice. Good luck hunting bud. We need to kill them yotes off but Im not sure we can even make a dent in their population?


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

brownitsdown84 said:


> View attachment 73969
> last weekend private land
> View attachment 73970
> 
> View attachment 73971


Nice to see some bunnies getting bagged. I bet your dogs had a ball. Wasn't there deep snow where you hunted? All my spots got snowed in and we haven't been out since.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

This was a few weeks ago when the snow was very spotty. Before we got hit with the big storm


----------



## shadowman (Nov 25, 2005)

I took my year old blue tick beagle Rem out last evening and he jumped and ran 3 rabbits! He's finally getting it!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Nice hounds guys!


----------

